# Adjusting Verticle Size Of Bottom Status Bar For Game Compatibility



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

So, this might be a retarded question since I'm just a user, not a developer. LoL. But can anyone out there write something that can dynamically adjust the vertical size of the bottom status bar or write up instructions on how this would be achieved either dynamically or statically for me? A lot of game interfaces are messed up when they scale to 1024x768. I noticed that a lot of games will auto-scale to the desktop space (space that's not occupied by the bottom status bar), so, if i/we could adjust the vertical size of the bottom status bar to 168 and allow a desktop space of only 1024x600 then a heck of a lot more games would work perfectly.

Help Please?  Much thanks.


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

Vertical*


----------



## JesusFreak316 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd just use the hide taskbar button for games with that issue.


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

well, hiding it doesn't help, i'm trying to get it bigger. a lot of game interfaces are designed for 16:9 aspect ratio. 1024x768 causes interface buttons to overlap and stuff 4:3 aspect ratio. if the status bar can be made to occupy 168 on height then you're left with a desktop of 600 for height which puts the desktop aspect ration to 16:9 .


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

First thing I would do is contact the app developer. I'm serious, we are not the only 4:3 Android tablet(Archos G9 Honeycomb). That said, perhaps this will fix itself in Honeycomb/ICS.


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

yeah, some of the new cool games coming out are in 16:9 only and are filtered from all 4:3 tablets, even with Zoom Mode in Honeycomb/ICS still causes interface distortions in a good number of games. the games are playable, just annoying. app developers for these games will take weeks to months before if ever 2 support 4:3, i'm just looking for a work around that's quicker than both. LoL. i guess i'll go learn how to mod the status bar.  thx.



dalingrin said:


> First thing I would do is contact the app developer. I'm serious, we are not the only 4:3 Android tablet(Archos G9 Honeycomb). That said, perhaps this will fix itself in Honeycomb/ICS.


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

update: well, the status bar tweak was pretty easily accomplished:
1) decompiled framework-res.apk and changed <dimen name="status_bar_height">35.0dip</dimen> in /res/values/dimens.xml to 168.0dip
2) compiled framework-res.apk and signed.
3) extracted resource.arsc from signed.framework-res.apk into original framework-res.apk
4) replaced framework.apk in system/framework with new framework.apk and reboot.

next step is to make it look nice, then, i'll post the files just in-case someone bought this device for 50% gaming also and wants them without any work. LoL.  i need to redo the pngs and buttons for the large bar and maybe add some stuff, might as well since there's so much space to play with.

by putting the status bar to the top, and setting a height of 168dip, it gets desktop to 16:9 aspect ratio and all 16:9 aspect ratio games seem to like it a lot. all control buttons, menus, etc... are now in the right place. totally awesome. easy to undo if you save the original file, and almost every good game out there tagged HD loves 16:9 anyways. i now like this device 50% more than i did a few hours ago now that all my 16:9 games that were messed up work on it. i use this device for gaming like 50% of the time so playable awesome games is a big plus. now, If only someone cool would volunteer to write a magic button that we could push to swap back and forth instantly between this and the standard 35dip status bar.


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

very simple tweaks on status bar to get desktop 16:9 ratio that makes games that have a messed up UI otherwise to work. back up your original files and u can revert on the fly. i'm lazy so i just hide my status bar when not using it. lol.

http://www.fileserve...amework-res.apk
http://www.fileserve...TC/SystemUI.apk

use like root explorer and
copy to SD
mount /system rw
copy to /system first
change permissions of both to rw-r--r--
move framework-res.apk to /system/framework
move systemui.apk to /system/app

reboot.


----------



## aj316 (Nov 9, 2011)

Would this make a game like SImcity where the right side of the screen is cut off appear correctly?


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

vsawri said:


> very simple tweaks on status bar to get desktop 16:9 ratio that makes games that have a messed up UI otherwise to work. back up your original files and u can revert on the fly. i'm lazy so i just hide my status bar when not using it. lol.
> 
> http://www.fileserve...amework-res.apk
> http://www.fileserve...TC/SystemUI.apk
> ...


Nice tweak.

So when you say "i just hide my status bar when not using it" do you mean that you are changing the value "status_bar_height" from 35 dip to 0 dip?


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

gdeal said:


> Nice tweak.
> 
> So when you say "i just hide my status bar when not using it" do you mean that you are changing the value "status_bar_height" from 35 dip to 0 dip?


There is an option in cm settings to hide the status bar.


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

well, i just press the hide status bar button. cause that's built in already.


----------



## gdeal (Nov 11, 2011)

vsawri said:


> well, i just press the hide status bar button. cause that's built in already.


Should have been clearer on my question as it is sort of off your topic for adjusting the screen format. I can hide the status bar on my home screen, but I can not do so in apps that are not full screen. I can disable the status bar to permanently hide it with a tweak, but I loose notifications capabilities of the status bar. (this tweak breaks a system file) So I was really looking to see if you could use your tweak to keep the status bar functional and get full screen all the time just by minimizing to 0 DIP.


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

I guess you could test it and see. My guess is that you should still be able to swipe up for notifications. if not @ 0dip, try 1dip. lol.


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

Medoafire host or muliupload please?

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

vsawri said:


> very simple tweaks on status bar to get desktop 16:9 ratio that makes games that have a messed up UI otherwise to work. back up your original files and u can revert on the fly. i'm lazy so i just hide my status bar when not using it. lol.
> 
> http://www.fileserve...amework-res.apk
> http://www.fileserve...TC/SystemUI.apk
> ...


these files from alpha3 base?

and could you package these up in a .zip to be flashed because doing this the way you explained here will bork your touchpad. better have a backup.


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

um, i don't see how this would break anything. lol. unless someone doesn't follow directions properly and don't change the permissions to rw-r--r--.
but, these were for A2 modifications. outdated now.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20409674#post20409674

easier for me to update files  since i can just upload then to xda dev and not have to external link.


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

that's my bad, i didn't read thoroughly to see you said to move to system first. i was thinking moving from sd to there respective locations which would not work because you can't change perm's from sdcard. i see what you are doing now. sorry for that, i was just trying to look out.


----------

